# is this a good graphic card



## crazyrocker (May 7, 2006)

i hav a nvidia geforce MX 4000 i have been thinking whether to upgrade or should i do it later when i get better options


----------



## moshel (May 7, 2006)

thats a very old graphics card. i had that but was not able to play POP SOT. 

well i suggest that the games u wanna play are performing good then no need to change the card

but still if u want better graphics for ur games, then pls say what ur budget is so that anyone can suggest u what will be good for u.

btw i guess ur motherboard has AGP slot, and if ur planning on upgrading ur motherboard in the near future then dont buy a new AGP card,, cos latest technology is PCI-e cards, so if u buy a motherboard with PCI slot then u can buy a PCI based graphics card.

for a decent card i wud say u cud go for Geforce 6200 256mb card. or if u want better then u can go for 6600 gt, and if u have money to throw away, u can go for 7800 series.


----------



## crazyrocker (May 8, 2006)

thanks for ur acknowledgement i got my computer is 8 months old so i dont hav the option of upgrading as i am a student (finance  :])
but i can spend 5000 so which graphic card is the best in this category i dont want high performance just to play
my PCs config
2.4 ghz
512 mb RAM
128mb mx4000
intel 945


----------



## gxsaurav (May 8, 2006)

just look for a gefroce 6200 non ultra AGP or FX 5700/5900XT used, U might find these under Rs 5000

if u can stretch your budget, then get a XFX Geforce 6600GT AGP with 128 MB RAM


----------



## ashfame (May 8, 2006)

Should be in hardware.
Discuss things about graphic card here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5193
Don't make things messy.
Post Reported.


----------



## vmp_vivek (May 8, 2006)

moshel said:
			
		

> and if u have money to throw away, u can go for 7800 series.



7800? Dude, that was released nearly 8 months ago, now they have 7900 GTX of 512 MB which can run F.E.A.R. at 2500X2100 resolution smooooothly.  You can only buy this if you have more budget, its sooo expensive cause its new and released nearly 2 months ago. Bottomline, if you want to throw away money then buy this card which has the ULTIMATE performance.


----------



## usmayur (May 9, 2006)

In my opininon upgrading frm MX 4000 to FX 6200 wont b such a good option. U will feel like wasting money as there is not much performance gain. I suggest u wait for some time or try to find a used 6600 GT( dont even think of going for non GT) from ebay or somewhere else


----------



## MysticHalo (May 9, 2006)

vmp_vivek said:
			
		

> 7800? Dude, that was released nearly 8 months ago, now they have 7900 GTX of 512 MB which can run F.E.A.R. at 2500X2100 resolution smooooothly.


U mean 10 FPS...or even lower...maybe 5. It wont be able to cross 100 FPS even on 1024x768...X1900XTX gives better performance on most games except DOOM and UT...which seem to suit the nVidia chipset more


----------



## mayanksharma (May 9, 2006)

there is never a right time for buying products!
If you have money in ur hands,then go and buy one.
What is your budget?
Atleast,suggestions could be more defined!


----------



## steelwin (May 11, 2006)

suggest me a new graphics card , for the following details

Budget: around 2000
processor : pIII
board: intel 810 chipset

Have one pci slot empty, i dont know whether i can go for pci-express or AGP

please suggest a nice one


----------



## ambrewz (May 11, 2006)

steelwin said:
			
		

> suggest me a new graphics card , for the following details
> 
> Budget: around 2000
> processor : pIII
> ...




ur motherboard does not AGP nor PCI-xpress slot so No Graphic card upgrade is posibble... U will have to go for Complete Overhaul... Processor and mobo+GFx card


----------



## samrulez (May 11, 2006)

What is u r budget?nVidia 6600 GT does a good Job.


----------



## steelwin (May 12, 2006)

ambrewz,

i have already have geforce4 mx 4400 with me but i have to upgrade to 128 mb support , why cant i upgrade to others? is it possible or not?



and friend i have planned to get 6200 tc , i think it will cost around 2550, yesterday i got the quote from a local seller here


----------



## steelwin (May 12, 2006)

ambrewz said:
			
		

> ur motherboard does not AGP nor PCI-xpress slot so No Graphic card upgrade is posibble... U will have to go for Complete Overhaul... Processor and mobo+GFx card






i referred my user manual it says " the motherboard has three 32-bit expansion slots( PCI Rev 2.2 ) . there is also a mini expansion slot for the optional audio modem riser control "

what does it mean ,why cant i use gfx cards with it , is it possible to have one of them is yes tell me what should i go for , whether pci-e or an AGP card ?

please answer me please


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 12, 2006)

You can only use a PCI card (not PCI express). But this is not recommended as the performance you will get out of it is questionable. If your mobo dosen't have AGP or PCI express it's safe to conclude that even the processor is underpowered for new games. You'd be better off buying a new rig. Still if you can't afford a new rig, get a PCI version of the FX5200 for about Rs. 2500-3000.


----------



## steelwin (May 12, 2006)

is there no way to go!!! ok , tell me what to do next ...  ...what to say,what are the game that can i play


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 12, 2006)

No way out except to buy a new mobo. Either save until you can get a new mobo and proccy or buy a PCI card and play 2 year old games.


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 12, 2006)

steelwin said:
			
		

> suggest me a new graphics card , for the following details
> 
> Budget: around 2000
> processor : pIII
> ...



r u joking pci-e on intel 810 chipset................................


----------



## go_gamez (May 12, 2006)

*help -should i upgrade ..*

my current system cofiguration is as follows :

P4 2.4 ghz 1 mb L2 cache (533 mhz bus )
HIS  mobo 845 GVM-L with a 8x AGP slot.
XFX GeFORCE MX 4000 ,(256 bit 128 mb DDR)
512 mb Dynet DDR ram 
80 gb seagate harddisk 
double layer dvd writer (sony)
etc. etc

As u can see i have a GeFORCE MX 4000 which almost runs well,for some of the latest games (like most wanted),they r satisfactory ...but do not give that performance i am lookin for..

1)So i want to buy a new AGP card from XFX of 256 mb DDR and 256 -bit graphics core..
my budget is pretty low around 3.5-4 k

i have heard of theXFX 5200 and 5700 if not mistaken one of them is for 3.5k
plzz (if possible plzz quote the latest prices for both)tell me which graphics card will do according to my budget and also it shud be a 256 mb ddr with 256 bit graphics core.. ..


2)also tell me current price of the MX 4000 i own so that i can sell it half rate ....
#please note the prices should be acoording to the latest lamington road prices,mumbai!!

thanx in advance...


----------



## go_gamez (May 12, 2006)

in another thread i read that their is no difference in the peformance of MX 4000  
and FX 5200.. is it true ??is there any other card peforming better then MX4000 and FX 5200 which is below RS 4k


----------



## jay4u (May 13, 2006)

Go for Riva TNT2 ...... but i opinion is that you shld upgrade if possible.... and you do not have PCIe slot, so dont look for cards with PCIe version..... PCIe slots are different from PCI slots....


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 13, 2006)

What is the point of buying a Riva TNT2 now? So that he can play 4 year old games?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 13, 2006)

go_gamez said:
			
		

> in another thread i read that their is no difference in the peformance of MX 4000
> and FX 5200.. is it true ??is there any other card peforming better then MX4000 and FX 5200 which is below RS 4k


May be the PCI versions but the peformance is surely apart when it comes to AGP 8X versions.The MX4000 was a far older card compared to the FX5200 and moreover its a DX8.0 path card.It(MX4000) couldnt run Pixel shader intensive games like POP series.The FX5200 has almost phased out now.The only reason it was highly in demand because it was the cheapest and normal performing card a few years ago.Even now it can run latest games but the frame rates stand at a pathetic rate.If you need a better performing card than the FX5200 then that would be the ATI Radeon 9600Pro card which could run fine enough.Though am not sure of its current price as its been a long time since I kept tab of a ATI's AGP variant cards.


----------

